# Can i breed sibling five star betta? M new to here please help



## pisey (Dec 20, 2011)

can i breed my five star betta which are sibling? if i do so will my next generation betta become stupid ,degrade the five star rate, fight not so good as their parents? please give me some clue about this... thanks all for ur kindly post!
Pisey


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually, a sibling is probably your best bet. Since for the most part siblings have similar colors, you are more likely to have a good genetic match in which the fry will keep some of the parents' more desirable traits such as color and finnage. (And if you want to continue the line, you could breed one of the daughters back to the father for a similar result.~ :3) Breeding non-related fish often adds 'unknown' genes into the mix, so the outcomes of the fry aren't as predictable and you may not be able to easily carry traits from the parents into the fry. 
That said, usually inbreeding fish won't do much harm like it will to other animals & humans. If you want to stay away from it, go ahead, but it will take some pretty dang screwed up to show any physical or mental damage (if any damage at all), haha.

*edit: *Of course, disregard all this if you're only breeding to fight, because then you probably don't care too much about color and finnage, haha. /just noticed that
No, there won't be any affect on the fish if you breed siblings.
But just to get this out here - fighting fish is, in my opinion, a cruel sport - it's really no higher than dog fighting. And this forum mostly does not support fighting either. Methinks you probably shouldn't make a habit of posting about it, haha.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Fight? This forum does not support Betta fighting.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Five Stars are fighters, but it's not always for fighting- there are "fighters" out there that are in the plakat form, but stockier and tend to be healthier.. which are called fighters. But 5 stars can and is related with actual fighting of the fish.

Are you wanting to breed fighters for your average pet and owner, or were you meaning fighters for fighting? That will make a difference in things and responses here..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

pisey said:


> can i breed my five star betta which are sibling? if i do so will my next generation betta become stupid ,degrade the five star rate, *fight not so good as their parents?* please give me some clue about this... thanks all for ur kindly post!
> Pisey


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

OH! I should really learn to read everything sometimes >.<

Stop the fighting! Holy cow.. I wish they would enforce it more, as it is against the law >.< poor fish.. no reason for them to get harmed and be in pain. 

*wanders off mumbling about how serial killers get started..*

I suggest.. DON'T breed, as you aren't responsible enough to have them in the first place if you are fighting them.

*steps off peddlestool and goes*


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Myates said:


> OH! I should really learn to read everything sometimes >.<
> 
> Stop the fighting! Holy cow.. I wish they would enforce it more, as it is against the law >.< poor fish.. no reason for them to get harmed and be in pain.
> 
> ...


 I agree I don't know how people fight these wonderful fish, they diserve more.


----------



## pisey (Dec 20, 2011)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Actually, a sibling is probably your best bet. Since for the most part siblings have similar colors, you are more likely to have a good genetic match in which the fry will keep some of the parents' more desirable traits such as color and finnage. (And if you want to continue the line, you could breed one of the daughters back to the father for a similar result.~ :3) Breeding non-related fish often adds 'unknown' genes into the mix, so the outcomes of the fry aren't as predictable and you may not be able to easily carry traits from the parents into the fry.
> That said, usually inbreeding fish won't do much harm like it will to other animals & humans. If you want to stay away from it, go ahead, but it will take some pretty dang screwed up to show any physical or mental damage (if any damage at all), haha.
> 
> *edit: *Of course, disregard all this if you're only breeding to fight, because then you probably don't care too much about color and finnage, haha. /just noticed that
> ...


Thanks so much for ur comment...
hmmm i dun actually fight them... i just want to raise the best fighter because i love the best fighter but i dun let em fight... i just wanna pet the best of the bettas fighters


----------



## pisey (Dec 20, 2011)

Myates said:


> Five Stars are fighters, but it's not always for fighting- there are "fighters" out there that are in the plakat form, but stockier and tend to be healthier.. which are called fighters. But 5 stars can and is related with actual fighting of the fish.
> 
> Are you wanting to breed fighters for your average pet and owner, or were you meaning fighters for fighting? That will make a difference in things and responses here..


i just wanna pet em only... i dun breed for fighting but i love champion fighter pet ^_^


----------



## pisey (Dec 20, 2011)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Actually, a sibling is probably your best bet. Since for the most part siblings have similar colors, you are more likely to have a good genetic match in which the fry will keep some of the parents' more desirable traits such as color and finnage. (And if you want to continue the line, you could breed one of the daughters back to the father for a similar result.~ :3) Breeding non-related fish often adds 'unknown' genes into the mix, so the outcomes of the fry aren't as predictable and you may not be able to easily carry traits from the parents into the fry.
> That said, usually inbreeding fish won't do much harm like it will to other animals & humans. If you want to stay away from it, go ahead, but it will take some pretty dang screwed up to show any physical or mental damage (if any damage at all), haha.
> 
> *edit: *Of course, disregard all this if you're only breeding to fight, because then you probably don't care too much about color and finnage, haha. /just noticed that
> ...


so the fighting style and the scale of the fish will not degrade if i breed sibling?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's right. Most of the breeders here in this forum breed for show conformity and beauty. We don't fight our bettas either.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

In general fish don't suffer from inbreeding for several generations. Maybe your next babies you can 'outcross' and find another betta who has the looks you really enjoy to keep them healthy and happy.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

If you breed silings You take the good and the bad. If both parents have good gentics you'll be fine. But if both carry recessive/hidden bad genes like messed up spines, you'll see alot of that in the fry. It depends on the gentics.

if you got a pair of fivestars they should be in good condition and will breed for good fry.it doesn't cause anything bad in and of itself.


I personally love the look of fighters, they looks different then the ones that have been crossed to HM's for many generations, and their colors look more natural. If you do spawn the pair I would love to see a spawn log from you about it, with notes on how the agression they're bred for specificly effects breeding(for better or worse).


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

This forum does not support or advocate breeding for fighters or fighting fish period. I suggest you try another forum.

I don't know exactly how you plan to 'pet only' your bettas when in your original post you talk of fighting them. It's pretty obvious you only want to fight them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In this situation I'm not sure what the op means by the term *fighter*. Some people refer to bettas as Fighters, even though they aren't fighting them. I hope this is the case here. There may also be a language barrier here.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope that is the case also DQ


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

In nz we call them fighters


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

In alot of places they call them fighters. and five stars are a type of PK, bred from fighting lines but they're really nice fish none the less. I was tempted to buy a pair once since the seller could ship right to my house, no transshipper needed. But I ended up going with a dragon PK from petsmart instead.


----------



## pisey (Dec 20, 2011)

no fish can compare to the color of it ^_^


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

5 star mean 5 out of 5 cup win it match.
you never inbreed fighter.
its a waste of time.
wrong place to find any info here.
if your shooting for fighter.
yeah 
you wont find any good info on how to breed fighter.
unless you know people.


----------

